# Octavius



## Zoocrew64 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi! Octavius was born on March 24, 2018 and he adopted me on May 5, 2018. He is fully crate trained and is a complete clown. When it comes to potty training... he has no problems as long as I take him out but he will NOT ask to go out. I have a bell on the door and he’ll ring it occasionally but no where near consistent. Any advise would be appreciated 

Shellie


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is only a baby so at the moment the responsibility is yours to take him out lots. As he grows up more and gets more control he will be able to hold on for longer and will learn his own signals for you. Molly will scratch the door or bark if she wants to go out whilst Chance is a much less pushy character and chooses to just patiently wait by the door for me to notice her.

Keep going with the bells and plenty of patience and you will get there.


----------

